# Does lye expire?



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some lye from a long time ago, I am just not sure how old it is.  How long does it last?  Does it loose its oomph?  I tried finding some info on google but I just didn't get any good results.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Sep 27, 2011)

Does it have an expiration on the packaging? Be careful it isn't all clumpy and stuck together if its ancient old and you still try to use it.


----------



## mostho (Sep 27, 2011)

It expires in the meaning that NaOH is higly hygroscopic so tends to absorb moist from the air becasue its nature, so when it become clumpsy and stoney.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 27, 2011)

It has a few clumps, but not bad.  If I do a test batch, how do I tell if the soap is too low on lye?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Carefully take out the lumps and use just the free flowing flakes or beads. I would superfat as normal.


----------

